# live baiting the cod hole- 22/10/06



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

ok im now thinking live bait and i'm thinking jew fish. this will be a first from me as i've just knocked together a break away for my anchor. Now the plan is get down to petre creek at sunrise 5:06 AM EST and pick up a few poddy mullet. There are literally hundreds in that part if the river system, then its in the livewell and off to the cod hole, high tide is at 7:55 AM EST at mooloolaba so i'll give the tide an hour to be high at the cod hole around 09.00 AM but i'll aim to have the anchor down and live bait in the water by about 7.30 to catch the first hour of run in and the run out later.

ThereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s talk of GT's being around there at the moment so a fair bit of casting at the pylons may well be called for as a plan B.

let you know how i go


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds like good fun,by the way were is the cod hole you are talking about.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

under the david lowe bridge on the maroochy river.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfo6sI8AADjfgAASUWf/0pUEFgo/5/+wMADaWETTRIP0kPSPKYg9J6gAHohoRRkZNDQ0TaABGE0wTCaDU1T9JG0I9qmhsp6jIGgAMRoSgzY5Yrr8fjBkryGrP4srDKqD4Uz5Elk1RyOgF62zxpt9ls5gx9QWCRC5r8zYUpAc4TWKFIGK9+MCk2VV7lKreHDrCHYaaIjgM9HHdlR0jkQZxtBi3F4Tfci4ZKoX9wjbMxgbfKDNEYIEp9zBR7LKQzWUTDHUbcQiduvMYUeYSaJRjikMBEvdNjc2Qh1XqVw4LAwSn9DXyZJQEoykSKVxjL2D75LHgEBQM3/F3JFOFCQ+jqwjwA==


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a top plan to me Mike. Be sure to let us know how it goes. Am looking to follow a similar plan in the new year on Westernport Bay down here in Melbourne. So many fish, so little time!! Steve.


----------

